# Spitfire Audio have a SERIOUS competitor



## shapednoise (Nov 1, 2017)

Just saw a WIP of an amazing new library, Paul Thomson, Christian Henson and Co, should be *VERY* afraid…


http://www.modwheel.co.nz/rubberband-box


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 1, 2017)

shapednoise said:


> Just saw a WIP of an amazing new library, Christian and Co, should be *VERY* afraid…



Funny thing to title a thread - Spitfire Audio already have numerous serious competitors. If it's the library itself that you're excited about, it's probably better to boast about its unique features.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 1, 2017)

Yeah, I think not.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 1, 2017)

waste of time click bait.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 1, 2017)

Trolling *EDIT* Ok, I will play along...


----------



## I like music (Nov 1, 2017)

You gave about as much information there as the EW team did about their Choirs library today.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 1, 2017)

Sorry people not trying to Troll. my apologies.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 1, 2017)

IS IT 'N'?!?

FINALLY???!!

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/n.62974/


----------



## Carles (Nov 1, 2017)

It would be more fun if you send Paul and Christian an email pretending that the email was sent to a friend but accidentally ended in their inbox, isn't it? :D


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 1, 2017)

Touché, hahaha.


----------



## Quodlibet (Nov 1, 2017)

I already preordered!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 1, 2017)

Did you design the artwork for this Chill ? (hint)



chillbot said:


> IS IT 'N'?!?
> 
> FINALLY???!!
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/n.62974/


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 1, 2017)

Will there be a Black Friday sale ?



Quodlibet said:


> I already preordered!


----------



## Blakus (Nov 1, 2017)

shapednoise said:


> Just saw a WIP of an amazing new library, Paul Thomson, Christian Henson and Co, should be *VERY* afraid…


Tell Alex to hurry up already


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 1, 2017)

shapednoise said:


> Paul Thomson, Christian Henson and Co, should be *VERY* afraid…


is this like a Halloween spook or something?
can just imagine @shapednoise saying it with a ghostly voice and wiggling his fingers


----------



## desert (Nov 1, 2017)

Can we get this thread to 50,000 views just because of the name in the title?!?!


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 1, 2017)

Wait till it LAUNCHES! #MindsWillBeBlown


----------



## thereus (Nov 1, 2017)

I hear that a game is going to be changed. Not sure what that means.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 1, 2017)

thereus said:


> I hear that a game is going to be changed. Not sure what that means.


Badminton to Golf.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 1, 2017)

There will be NO competitor! You´re a drunkard! A Pervert! and...a noise geek, so much for shure!


----------



## NoamL (Nov 1, 2017)

There's only one Aussie sample library developer.. right?


----------



## JC_ (Nov 1, 2017)

Lol. I wouldn't be surprised if this was somehow a Spitfire marketing thread.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 2, 2017)

NoamL said:


> There's only one Aussie sample library developer.. right?


Not necessarily Aussie.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 2, 2017)

Dude.

I had been trying to keep this a secret.

Had a whole secret ad campaign and everything.






Whatever here's your walkthrough:

http://www.latlmes.com/world/chilbot-chill-library-1


----------



## oliverd (Nov 2, 2017)

So....are we going to hear who this competitor is, what the product is etc. or is this just someone being silly?


----------



## Morning Coffee (Nov 2, 2017)

oliverd said:


> So....are we going to hear who this competitor is, what the product is etc. or is this just someone being silly?



Luftwaffe Audio!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 2, 2017)

What’s a WIP?


----------



## lucor (Nov 2, 2017)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> What’s a WIP?


Work in Progress


----------



## blougui (Nov 2, 2017)

@shapednoise : your website is signaled as a security threat by my Avira alert thingy


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 2, 2017)

I guess release date is 01/04/2018


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 2, 2017)

blougui said:


> @shapednoise : your website is signaled as a security threat by my Avira alert thingy


He's harmless. He just hasn't enabled SSL encryption yet (https)


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 2, 2017)

You blew their cover!



JC_ said:


> Lol. I wouldn't be surprised if this was somehow a Spitfire marketing thread.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Nov 2, 2017)

JC_ said:


> Lol. I wouldn't be surprised if this was somehow a Spitfire marketing thread.



I was half expecting that when I saw the thread title 
I thought maybe they are announcing their own custom scoring service at AIR - similar to what CineSamples and Orchestral Tools offer.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 2, 2017)

shapednoise said:


> Just saw a WIP of an amazing new library, Paul Thomson, Christian Henson and Co, should be *VERY* afraid…



I feel badly for those Spitfire guys. Clearly, they're busy productive people, but I'm sure after reading your post they've become so anxiety-stricken over this "amazing new library" that they haven't had a wink of sleep. How are they supposed to get any work done in their current exhausted and terrified psycho-emotional state? How can one function when burdened with such overwhelming trauma? Did you think of that before posting this earth-shattering but devastating news?

This may win the award for the singularly silliest thread topic on these boards ever...


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 2, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> He's harmless. He just hasn't enabled SSL encryption yet (https)



What's up with this shapednoise? Getting the website secure is a pretty simple process today and protects yourself and your customers. Not meaning to be critical, but it's because I care about the future of Mod Wheel and your continued success. If anyone is going to blow SFA away (at a quarter of the price!) it would be MW.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 2, 2017)

Interview with N


----------



## Trusong (Nov 2, 2017)

Spitfire Audio will have a serious competitor when someone sells same quality stuff for half the price.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 2, 2017)

Quasar said:


> I feel badly for those Spitfire guys. Clearly, they're busy productive people, but I'm sure after reading your post they've become so anxiety-stricken over this "amazing new library" that they haven't had a wink of sleep. How are they supposed to get any work done in their current exhausted and terrified psycho-emotional state? How can one function when burdened with such overwhelming trauma? Did you think of that before posting this earth-shattering but devastating news?
> 
> This may win the award for the singularly silliest thread topic on these boards ever...


And with no information to go along with it. Moving along now.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 2, 2017)

Quasar said:


> This may win the award for the singularly silliest thread topic on these boards ever...


Wait are you familiar with "n" and also "."


----------



## Quasar (Nov 2, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Wait are you familiar with "n" and also "."


LOL, no. Not sure I want to be...


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 2, 2017)

Trusong said:


> Spitfire Audio will have a serious competitor when someone sells same quality stuff for half the price.



Funnily enough, this is quite literally the Cinematic Studio Series. Higher quality at half the price, though the tradeoff is being significantly less comprehensive.


----------



## chrisphan (Nov 2, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Funnily enough, this is quite literally the Cinematic Studio Series. Higher quality at half the price, though the tradeoff is being significantly less comprehensive.



Less comprehensive in terms of articulation?


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 2, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> He's harmless. He just hasn't enabled SSL encryption yet (https)



Thanks for heads up. Somehow that got lost in a site upgrade. 
It's a simple Wordpress thing. I'll look into it asap.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 2, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Funnily enough, this is quite literally the Cinematic Studio Series. Higher quality at half the price, though the tradeoff is being significantly less comprehensive.


Not what I'm referring to. Not yet released


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisphan said:


> Less comprehensive in terms of articulation?



Yep!



shapednoise said:


> Not what I'm referring to. Not yet released



I was replying to someone else - I think people stopped caring about the original post a while ago.


----------



## Vik (Nov 2, 2017)

Of course Spitfire already has serious competition from other companies, and have had that for a long time. Not companies that_ tries to_ make something more advanced, better scripted, sounds better out-of-the box, is easier to use and with a bigger variety - but who already have done that. But that doesn't make Spitfire afraid - they sell lots of products anyway. So why should they be afraid now?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Nov 2, 2017)

Following that same logic - so what you are saying is that Orchestral Tools, CineSamples, 8Dio, VSL, EastWest etc. have nothing to worry about, right?


----------



## Vik (Nov 2, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Following that same logic - so what you are saying is that Orchestral Tools, CineSamples, 8Dio, VSL, EastWest etc. have nothing to worry about, right?


No.  I don't know what's coming next, or from whom. I just don't see Spitfire as some kind if reference for all others or a 'best in class' company. New libraries come all the time, some of them are very good - and SF and everyone else knows this already.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 2, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Dude.
> 
> I had been trying to keep this a secret.
> 
> ...


walkthrough is hilarious!!


----------



## FinGael (Nov 2, 2017)

They are building a great library here too (in this area). Unfortunately lost most of the interest when heard that it is going to be filled with books. "Samples?" "-Yes, you can borrow them". Go figure...


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 2, 2017)

Does it reflect badly on me that I can't tell the difference btween 93% of what's on the radio these days and Rick Astley?




Silence-is-Golden said:


> walkthrough is hilarious!!


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 2, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> Does it reflect badly on me that I can't tell the difference btween 93% of what's on the radio these days and Rick Astley?



Rick Astley, who is that?!


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm ALBION, Spitfire's dog. Got a problem ?


----------



## tehreal (Nov 3, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Funnily enough, this is quite literally the Cinematic Studio Series. Higher quality at half the price, though the tradeoff is being significantly less comprehensive.



CSS is much easier to work with too and doesn't have major bugs that go ignored seemingly forever (doesn't matter how "comprehensive" a library is if it's broken).


----------



## thov72 (Nov 3, 2017)

bump


----------



## Joe Maron (Nov 3, 2017)

chillbot said:


>



Your "secret ad" makes me smile every single time, thanks for that!


----------



## chrisphan (Nov 3, 2017)

tehreal said:


> CSS is much easier to work with too and doesn't have major bugs that go ignored seemingly forever (doesn't matter how "comprehensive" a library is if it's broken).


agreed. And to be honest I never needed more technique than CSS offers


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 3, 2017)

I felt like posting something in the most useless, crappy thread possible.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 3, 2017)

shapednoise said:


> Not what I'm referring to. Not yet released


If they were really a "serious" competitor, they would create a thread here titled "something is coming" with a 10 seconds long silent teaser or a random picture.


----------



## Fab (Nov 3, 2017)

oh yeah, just saw it. No brainer...instabuy for me!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 3, 2017)

SHUT up and TAKE my MONEY!!?


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 3, 2017)

I really think you guys are giving this thread way more attention than it deserves...which I guess is exactly what the OP wanted.


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 3, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah, I think not.


Yeah, I think so.................................well at least in cheeky viral marketing.
We give you.......
The MAX STEINGOLD COMPOSER TOOLKIT By MODWHEEL
Thanks for the plug Shapednoise.

And for those that want only the best.
http://www.modwheel.co.nz/rubberband-box


----------



## Atarion Music (Nov 3, 2017)

Although I know this thread is pointless, I figure I'd stop in and say a few things.

Spitfire makes exceptional products. The same can be said for many other companies as well. Not a lot of people buy all of their VI's from a single company. You normally buy what you see as needed from ANY company. (That's what I do anyway's). Or, out of pure impulse lol. But still, you might enjoy the sound of strings from one company and the brass from another. 

There will always be a hit and miss for these companies. However, going by this logic, the rules will always be the same. When a company creates a worthy product, it will sell. If not, then they'd just suck it up, review the feedback and try again with a different product/approach. I doubt any VI company need to fear another lol. When both companies provide excellent products. Then both companies will flourish. There's still so many potential customers out there just waiting to be drawn in and VI's that will only get better over the years. Yeah, I think Spitfire will be around for quite sometime.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 4, 2017)

Atarion Music said:


> Although I know this thread is pointless, I figure I'd stop in and say a few things.
> 
> Spitfire makes exceptional products. The same can be said for many other companies as well. Not a lot of people buy all of their VI's from a single company. You normally buy what you see as needed from ANY company. (That's what I do anyway's). Or, out of pure impulse lol. But still, you might enjoy the sound of strings from one company and the brass from another.
> 
> There will always be a hit and miss for these companies. However, going by this logic, the rules will always be the same. When a company creates a worthy product, it will sell. If not, then they'd just suck it up, review the feedback and try again with a different product/approach. I doubt any VI company need to fear another lol. When both companies provide excellent products. Then both companies will flourish. There's still so many potential customers out there just waiting to be drawn in and VI's that will only get better over the years. Yeah, I think Spitfire will be around for quite sometime.


I think that's a valid point. Twenty years ago—when Apple nearly went under—it wasn't because Microsoft was so great; it was because Apple had been so mismanaged. Now that Apple is flourishing, is Microsoft about to go under? Not at all.

So yeah, I don't think Spitfire need worry about its competitors. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Artemis (Nov 4, 2017)

Guys! Need help (sorry, didn't find the actual topic).
Work with Spitfire Symphonic Strings (Sonar Platinum, Cubase, last Kontakt) and have a big problem: in fast passages and especially in arpeggios, I constantly get strange, little rhythmic deformations. All my notes are arranged in a grid, but in reality I hear delays.
I'm watching this problem in many Spitfire's libraries, but libraries from other manufacturers works good.
Also, I do not observe this in examples and walktrough of Spitfire Symphonic\Chamber Strings on YouTube.
Example (Spitfire Symphonic Strings, I violins - Performance Legato):

Thanks in advance for the answer and advice.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 4, 2017)

its out. 
Those sceptical can reach their own conclusions.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 4, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> If they were really a "serious" competitor, they would create a thread here titled "something is coming" with a 10 seconds long silent teaser or a random picture.


It's released.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 4, 2017)

Geoff Grace said:


> I think that's a valid point. Twenty years ago—when Apple nearly went under—it wasn't because Microsoft was so great; it was because Apple had been so mismanaged. Now that Apple is flourishing, is Microsoft about to go under? Not at all.
> 
> So yeah, I don't think Spitfire need worry about its competitors.
> 
> ...


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 4, 2017)

oliverd said:


> So....are we going to hear who this competitor is, what the product is etc. or is this just someone being silly?


----------



## lucor (Nov 4, 2017)

I am so confused.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 4, 2017)

Atarion Music said:


> Although I know this thread is pointless, I figure I'd stop in and say a few things.
> 
> Spitfire makes exceptional products. The same can be said for many other companies as well. Not a lot of people buy all of their VI's from a single company. You normally buy what you see as needed from ANY company. (That's what I do anyway's). Or, out of pure impulse lol. But still, you might enjoy the sound of strings from one company and the brass from another.
> 
> There will always be a hit and miss for these companies. However, going by this logic, the rules will always be the same. When a company creates a worthy product, it will sell. If not, then they'd just suck it up, review the feedback and try again with a different product/approach. I doubt any VI company need to fear another lol. When both companies provide excellent products. Then both companies will flourish. There's still so many potential customers out there just waiting to be drawn in and VI's that will only get better over the years. Yeah, I think Spitfire will be around for quite sometime.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 4, 2017)

Morning Coffee said:


> Luftwaffe Audio!


----------



## mouse (Nov 4, 2017)

I guess this is a piss take but I'm not entirely sure? There's a product video but then it links to a shoe box sample library?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 4, 2017)

shapednoise said:


>





Best,

Geoff


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 4, 2017)

Geoff Grace said:


> Best,
> 
> Geoff



AND…


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Daniel James (Nov 4, 2017)

lol


----------



## robgb (Nov 4, 2017)

Well, I'm personally not a fan of Spitfire's products, so this doesn't really mean much...


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 4, 2017)

robgb said:


> Well, I'm personally not a fan of Spitfire's products, so this doesn't really mean much...


you will LOVE the RBB then.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Nov 4, 2017)

shapednoise said:


>





Haha. The men wore their pants really high back then (they had pride!), not like these days where sagging pants are a common fashion ha ha. I wish someone would sample a comfortable pair of pants as I can never find any that fit me well anymore straight out of the box, always a bit sharp or flat and require some tweaking and modifications!


----------



## Carles (Nov 4, 2017)

shapednoise said:


> you will LOVE the RBB then.


Okay, okay, you wanted it, but be aware that actually nothing can beat the BMS series.
We all have tons of instruments, but tell me now if RBB can beat this





And now what?


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 4, 2017)

Too Easy… 






Carles said:


> Okay, okay, you wanted it, but be aware that actually nothing can beat the BMS series.
> We all have tons of instruments, but tell me now if RBB can beat this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 4, 2017)

If you can afford it.

https://www.thelooploft.com/products/flutes-of-fire


----------



## thereus (Nov 4, 2017)

I thought it might be the Artis the Spoonman library we have all been waiting for.


----------



## Atarion Music (Nov 4, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If you can afford it.
> 
> https://www.thelooploft.com/products/flutes-of-fire


HAHAHA LOL


----------



## skyy38 (Nov 4, 2017)

shapednoise said:


> Just saw a WIP of an amazing new library, Paul Thomson, Christian Henson and Co, should be *VERY* afraid…



Is that based on the actual SOUND of the software, or just the advanced HYPE, by people like you?


----------



## skyy38 (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah *right*.......


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 4, 2017)

skyy38 said:


> Is that based on the actual SOUND of the software, or just the advanced HYPE, by people like you?



Its released… make up your own mind


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 4, 2017)

thereus said:


> I thought it might be the Artis the Spoonman library we have all been waiting for.



Prodigy!


----------



## vms (Nov 5, 2017)

This thread is so confusing, just what the heck is RBB? any links?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 5, 2017)

So.. this guy is having a laugh seeing that he has successfully had so many people comment on a product that doesn't exist


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 5, 2017)

vms said:


> This thread is so confusing, just what the heck is RBB? any links?


http://www.modwheel.co.nz/rubberband-box


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 5, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> So.. this guy is having a laugh seeing that he has successfully had so many people comment on a product that doesn't exist



It exists! 
http://www.modwheel.co.nz/rubberband-box


----------



## Kardon (Nov 5, 2017)

Modwheel's breakthrough video featuring the Rubber Band Box beats anything Spitfire has done... As they say, "Good Times!". 

It also features their Biscuit Tin Guitar and the soon to be released Bass Banjo.


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 5, 2017)

Game Changer, No Brainer, Next-Gen...... Holy Grail. Yep. 

This shit is so good I only use my Proteus FX now for strings and shakuhatchi.


----------



## sin(x) (Nov 5, 2017)

If your punchline is bombing, repeat it at increasing volume as often as required.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 5, 2017)

sin(x) said:


> If your punchline is bombing, repeat it at increasing volume as often as required.


Good tip. Thanks.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 5, 2017)

patrick76 said:


> Game Changer, No Brainer, Next-Gen...... Holy Grail. Yep.
> 
> This shit is so good I only use my Proteus FX now for strings and shakuhatchi.



Proteus FX!


----------



## Wake (Nov 5, 2017)

The RBB actually looks and sounds great - but the add to cart button seems to be inactive. Is it just me?
Or has the promotion period ended?
Or is it just a joke within a joke?

I'd really like to give the instrument a go. Help?


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 5, 2017)

Wake said:


> The RBB actually looks and sounds great - but the add to cart button seems to be inactive. Is it just me?
> Or has the promotion period ended?
> Or is it just a joke within a joke?
> 
> I'd really like to give the instrument a go. Help?


Sorry I'll chase them now. Stay tuned.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 5, 2017)

shapednoise said:


> Sorry I'll chase them now. Stay tuned.


try again, checked out and working here.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 5, 2017)

Hasn't this thread died yet...


----------



## Wake (Nov 5, 2017)

Yep, working now. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 6, 2017)

I think this


shapednoise said:


> Too Easy…




Folks, this isn't a joke. This is really what the thread is announcing. 

Modwheel is having some Spitfire-style fun promoting the Rubber Band Box.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 6, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I think this
> 
> 
> Folks, this isn't a joke. This is really what the thread is announcing.
> ...


✔️‼️


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 6, 2017)

I should add that top scientists have proved that the Rubber Band Box is much better than all of the Spitfire libraries put together. 

The developers at Modwheel are too modest to say this, but if the response is strong enough, they have plans to add another rubber band in V2.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 6, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I should add that top scientists have proved that the Rubber Band Box is much better than all of the Spitfire libraries put together.
> 
> The developers at Modwheel are too modest to say this, but if the response is strong enough, they have plans to add another rubber band in V2.


You've just blown their secret update!


----------



## Musicam (Nov 6, 2017)

The serious competitor is the next product  I love it!


----------



## Musicam (Nov 6, 2017)

shapednoise said:


> Just saw a WIP of an amazing new library, Paul Thomson, Christian Henson and Co, should be *VERY* afraid…
> 
> 
> http://www.modwheel.co.nz/rubberband-box


Not comparison quality sound of Spitfire. Spitfire the best!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Nov 6, 2017)

Where is the Bass Banjo? Brilliant!


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 6, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Where is the Bass Banjo? Brilliant!


:+)


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 6, 2017)

Slate Digital has been developing the very library in question since 2011!


----------



## Oliver (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Musicam (Nov 7, 2017)

I dont see the cookies :.-) Cookies of Spitfire. This is the difference


----------



## Darren Durann (Nov 7, 2017)

Spitfire has a few serious competitors...the developers who put out drier and more malleable libraries.

And that's coming from a general fan of their libraries (I own ten).


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 4, 2018)

Its Happening again!!
https://youtu.be/u1kD9yOXHiU


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 4, 2018)

As is this…


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok some super clever developer, jump in here and take the free publicity!


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 5, 2018)

Hopefully THIS will terrify them! :+)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpCURPOriAs9kfZhPamvKg3xP_Pd8vHOj

disclaimer, I'm involved in its development.


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 5, 2018)

Carles said:


> It would be more fun if you send Paul and Christian an email pretending that the email was sent to a friend but accidentally ended in their inbox, isn't it? :D


 nice idea!


----------

